# River Rights Forum?



## Ole Rivers (Jul 7, 2005)

Saw the following quotes in the "Thursday's H2O..." Thread:


"I had no idea."

"Kinda bummed on the buzz for not having that much response."


"I wasn't aware..."


"Not completely sure on this one."


"I don't know what else to say but every buzzard should be a member of American (and Colorado, etc) Whitewater and fund them to keep up the fight..."


Here in Colorado, we have the Colorado Water Plan draft coming up in 2014, water guzzling fracking, land exchanges and development such as on the Blue and, recently, on the Taylor that threaten to diminish our public rights and interests, yet we, essentially, bury our collective heads in the water and don't have a crystal clear place to discuss legislative, initiative or judicial river rights issues.


Instead of remaining relatively unaware, not bringing in what National Rivers info has to offer and/or waiting for American or Colorado WW to tell us what we should do, how about let's get smarter when it comes to public river/water protection, use and access rights by either forming a new, separate *"River(Stream or Water) Rights Action"* Buzz forum or blend it into the *"(Protection, Use,) Access (Rights Action) and Safety Alerts"* forum?


----------



## Doozer (Aug 24, 2013)

Yes


----------



## Outlaw (Mar 8, 2010)

I like the idea too! I get so worked up over politics, but we need to be ever-vigilant, considering our country is now an oligarchy.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Just because you create a new forum doesn't mean you will get more traffic on the site or more replies to a particular thread. Honestly I think it had more to do with titles that didn't draw people's attention and low site traffic..... but I will be sure the idea is brought to the administrators attention.


----------



## Ole Rivers (Jul 7, 2005)

lmyers said:


> Just because you create a new forum doesn't mean you will get more traffic on the site or more replies to a particular thread. Honestly I think it had more to do with titles that didn't draw people's attention and low site traffic..... but I will be sure the idea is brought to the administrators attention.


Thanks, Imyers, for bringing it to Admin's attention. Yes, the river rights subject would get more, and deserved, attention if those words, or similar, are in a forum title. Would work to blend into the Access and Safety Alerts title except for the Quick Links feature which only shows a couple title words.

The purpose is to not only raise awareness but also ramp up understanding and action to enable, as a group or individual, a seat at the table for important, binding legislation, litigation and/or initiatives that affect water dependent activity users, public water owners, etc. ignorance may be bliss but knowledge is power. With current Public Trust, access and use legislation, initiatives and court cases plus state water plans going on in Colorado, Montana, Oregon, Utah, etc., time is of the essence to get our facts straight and then to those who can git r done.

Thanks again, Imyers, for moving this idea forward.

Richard


----------



## rpludwig (Feb 28, 2011)

*Lets keep it in the eddy*

Access and water/river rights get me super wound up. I believe that it is a part of boating that has existed from the beginning out of the power struggle of river users and land users. I believe it is already argued well on this forum and has always been discussed by those who want to know. Here is a page to the Colorado water right as defined by the state of Colorado.Water Rights
Each state is different but we should all do our research. I do not believe that we need more forum segregation but more involvement with boaters and our land owners/government. Groups such as the AW are great but a strong personal commitment, you will not need the group representation as you will be a force to your own and have a better understanding. Don't get me wrong we all should support our groups but act accordingly with our individualism to help accomplish a common goal.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

The Eddy is a bad idea. Don't put anything in there you actually want boaters to read. The Eddy is where the junk that has nothing to do with rivers or whitewater ends up. I won't go there. I moved the original thread to General Boating topics because I thought it would get more views there, but perhaps Access and Safety Alerts was the way to go (at least without a river rights forum). I have found over the years that the part of the boating population that wants to be active in public process and litigation will do so regardless of what's posted on the Buzz and most people who use this forum do not do so to get information on upcoming meetings and/or ongoing legislation.... it seems like most people on here these days want to talk about raft manufacturers, or post their latest Gore Canyon video.... or start ridiculous discussions like the one yesterday about female kayakers. It gets disappointing, and unfortunately I don't think another forum designation will change that.


----------

